# Moving to Houston



## Kimbo1199 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello all,

I am new on here and have sat and read through numerous posts to get through my personal list of questions I have.....I can't seem to find answers to a few so please help me.....

Driving License....how long do I have to take my Texas driving license when I get in town ? and how do I apply ?

Where do I go to get my Social Security number ?

I am relocating with my dog ( and my hubby  )....what Pet insurance companies do you recommend ?

I have misleading info on good banks.....any recommendations ?

Thanks in advance

Kim


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kimbo1199 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new on here and have sat and read through numerous posts to get through my personal list of questions I have.....I can't seem to find answers to a few so please help me.....
> 
> ...


DL - TX DMV, 30 days
SS# Social Security Office
Depends on the age of your pet
Bank depends on you needs


----------



## Kimbo1199 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for reply......
My pet is a male Bullmastiff who will be just a year old when we move in November.....
Regards banks, ideally one that even though my UK credit history means nothing will possibly be understanding in this matter.........ideally I would like other folks actual names of banks from someone who has done this.

I am sure you all know how enourmous this is to relocate and would love to be able to learn from others experiences......that the beauty of these forums...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It may be a bit difficult for you to find an apartment.


----------



## Kimbo1199 (Jul 19, 2011)

Found numerous houses without difficulty regards the dog !......glad I don't read everything as a negative


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't bother with the pet insurance. We did and got shafted on our first claim - they only paid out for the amount they internally calculated was appropriate for each item from the vets (injections, surgery, aftercare), which meant we got back about 30% of what we shelled out.. We now put away the amount we would have paid for the policy and save it for a rainy day / next dog related expense! Would NOT recommend the ASPCA cover at all.. Good luck.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kimbo1199 said:


> Found numerous houses without difficulty regards the dog !......glad I don't read everything as a negative


Has nothing to do with negative but county and city ordnance. Some do not allow certain breeds others require muzzles and proof of insurance for certain breeds.


----------



## Kimbo1199 (Jul 19, 2011)

Post didn't say that.....it's hard enough to do this huge move and consider everything without having posts placed "which appear " negative without foundation.....would much rather have no replies than posts placed with a generalisation......I could have googled that ! I was hoping to have answers that are specific replies to my questions.....my thread would have been titled moving to USA if I wanted generalisation ....not moving to Houston.......


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're also going to get responses based on "worst case scenario," too. It's probably worse if people post saying, "oh yeah, no problems with the dog" and then you find you're having difficulty renting. Better to prepare you for the kinds of problems you might have rather than let you discover things for yourself after everyone has said, "no problem!"
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## spgti (Aug 3, 2012)

As a renter with pet, it most likely requires a non-refundable deposit, and sometime rent may increase.


----------



## HoustonBob (Dec 30, 2012)

I moved over to Houston in September, I had lots of help provided by my company and can pass on loads of tips.
The first thing you need to do is get an address in Texas (Houston) and have a letter from your bank sent here, this helps with driver licence. Prior to my departure, i opened a UK HSBC account (although they were not my normal bank because Barclays could not provide any retail banking in US). I then had them help me to open a US based HSBC account - all done from the UK without SSN or TIN. The people i dealt with all knew what i was going through so were very helpful. The reason for this is that you can drive on your Uk licence for 90 days. You have to demonstrate that you have been resident in Texas for at least 30 days when applying for your licence. The proof of residency needs to be a letter from your bank, utility bill (not cell phone) or other government institution. ( i used bank letter confirming change of address and letter issuing SSN). If you need help with driving related issues then i would recommend Houston Area Driving School - they were fantastic to me.
HSBC have been very good with me - but each to their own.
Cant help with pet Insurance, mine have not moved over yet, will be watching to see what advice you get here as i will need to do the same.
Your SSN is issued at a Social security Office, forms to fill in (online available) and then a wait at the office for an hour or so. You can do that about 10-14 days after entry, not before.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

here is the link to texas dmv (department of motor vehicle) which is the issuing institution for drivers licenses TxDPS - Moving to Texas i highly recommend reading it.


----------

